# Regelstreckensimulation in STEP7



## Dav (16 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe gerade mit meiner Bachelorarbeit angefangen. Aufgabe ist die Nachbildung einer Regelstrecke in einer S7-Steuerung für Simulationszwecke. Die Strecke wird bereits in einem Excel-File zusammen mit dem Regler simuliert. Weiter existiert ein Blockschaltbild mit den verschiedenen FIR-Filtern, Verzögerungsgliedern, PT1-Gliedern usw. Meine Idee ist, dieses Blockschaltbild in FUP nachzubilden. Gibt es in STEP7 bereits vorgefertigte Bausteine, die mir helfen könnten, die Struktur nachzustellen? Den PID Baustein hab ich gefunden. Wie lässt sich aber ein FIR Filter nachbilden?

Danke schon im Voraus für eure Unterstützung!

Dav


----------



## MasterOhh (16 Mai 2011)

Regelstreckensimulation mit einer SPS? Sachen gibts....

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es schon fertige FIR Bausteine bei Siemens oder in irgend einer freien/kostenpflichtigen Bibliothek gibt. Aufwendige digitale Signalverarbeitung habe ich auch noch nie als Anwendungsbereich für eine SPS gesehen .....

Wenn du die Übertragungsfunktion der FIR Filter kennst, sind diese eigentlich recht gut zu programmieren. Du brauchst ein Schieberegister für deine Eingangswerte die du dann mit den entsprechenden Koeffizienten multiplizierst und am Ende zusammenaddierst. 
Das Problem bei FIR Filtern ist aber, dass sie i.d.R sehr hohe Ordnungen haben, woraus sich dann natürlich in hoher Rechenaufwand ergibt. Keine Ahnung ob das eine SPS Leisten kann (im Echtzeitbereich).

Bei allem was mit mathematischer Berechnung über a+b hinausgehend zu tun hat, würde ich aber die Finger von FUP lassen. Selbst mit AWL kann man da schnell graue Haare bekommen. 
SCL wäre hier sicher die Sprache der wahl.


----------



## LT Smash (23 Mai 2011)

Regelstreckensimulation ist auf einer S7 kein Problem.
Schon eine 315er CPU hat heute gut Rechenleistung.

Für die Simulation mit "Standard"-Übertragungsgliedern wie PT1, PT2, I usw., greife ich auf die modular PID control Bibliothek zurück.

Auch hier im Forum hat schon mal jemand eine in SCL verfasste Übertragungsfunktionsbibliothek veröffentlicht, die mir schon desöfteren nützlich war.

Alles was darüber hinaus geht (FIR) würde ich in SCL selbst ausprogrammieren.


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

Hier gibts die erwähnten Bausteine
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=34461


----------

